# Looking for long lost bae. AY



## ross1990 (Nov 17, 2015)

Been about 2 years and seems I lost contact with AgentYes.. Loved their stuff nothing but the best they are. Had a safe mail address for her but must of gotten a new one.. If anyone can help me that'd b awesome


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Nov 17, 2015)

She went private.....


----------



## AnabollicA (Nov 19, 2015)

She is also on hiatus for the time being, vowing to return...I been waiting patiently for the last couple months...


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 20, 2015)

I think she's brought a luxury yacht and retired to the Bahamas!


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Dec 4, 2015)

Dlats or whatever knows her personally if he is still on here


----------

